# davetcan....in recognition of his determination and contribution



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I had always wanted to try this method but never bumped into exactly the product with the required properties. After some time, exhaustion set in and I gave up searching day in and day out, year after year.

Quite a while ago, enter the man who took up the torch to pursue a North American wide supplier of this elusive product. 

This gentleman and scholar that we owe so much to is our very own davetcan (Dave)

Today, I broke into my granddaughter's education fund...went to Petsmart...spent the entire $5.30. 

Some of you will look at this as too high tech and prefer to stay with using dental floss or wire or whatever. Fine. Continue to live in the dark ages. 

Thanks Dave...we will be forever indebted to you and your steadfast determination.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Wut?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

You put the lime in the coconut
You drank them both up

You put the tube on the volume(tone) pot
You pull it it through the hole


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

For a semi hollow, that is quite the tool/


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I have used the latest Blackberry master encryption code to decipher the message below.
So far our crack team has managed to desrcramble this message form this post.
G.

*One Dave tells the other Dave that if you want some silly rubber tubing , you can get it at a Petsmart store.
The $5.30 amount remains a mystery but we have complete confidence in the team 
to be able to decipher that portion within the year.*



greco said:


> I had always wanted to try this method but never bumped into exactly the product with the required properties. After some time, exhaustion set in and I gave up searching day in and day out, year after year.
> Quite a while ago, enter the man who took up the torch to pursue a North American wide supplier of this elusive product.
> This gentleman and scholar that we owe so much to is our very own davetcan (Dave)
> Today, I broke into my granddaughter's education fund...went to Petsmart...spent the entire $5.30.
> ...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm confused.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

This is so funny!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL. Thanks Greco.

perhaps this will help some of you 

Tutorial - Sheraton Wiring harness/pups install


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2016)

edit; You beat me to it Dave. lol.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

This blue stuff is really flexible.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

This thread is great!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I guess it's a sign of major geekdom when some of us knew exactly what this was about from the start. Still, it's funny as heck.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

VERY clever. I mean, like, smart smart smart.

But *dangerous*. Do you realize how many people are now going to attempt to rewire their semis because it seems.....feasible?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the fun posts.

The young fellow at Petsmart who assisted me was very nice and enthusiastic. He told me that he is into audio stuff as a hobby.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I once used thread. Seemed like it would work. Boy did it ever NOT work.

If I ever own a semi-hollow again, I'll keep this in mind!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> Thanks for all the fun posts.
> 
> The young fellow at Petsmart who assisted me was very nice and enthusiastic. He told me that he is into audio stuff as a hobby.


The young lady who helped me couldn't stop laughing but was happy to help try every bit of tubing in the store until we hit the magic 

I should also mention that this stuff is re-usable so a one time outlay of $5.30 should last quite a while. You could even leave it to your granddaughter


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> I once used thread. Seemed like it would work. Boy did it ever NOT work.
> 
> If I ever own a semi-hollow again, I'll keep this in mind!


I tried thread and dental floss first, sooooooooooooo annoying. The hell with that stuff


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2016)

I've used upholstery string.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

On those few times when I had to do it (all predating the web, so I had to rely on my own wits, rather than more advanced ones), I used narrow gauge solid-core insulated wire. I'd wrap it around the threaded part of the pot, and pull until the pot poked through. The wire fit inside the threads so it wouldn't extend out any further than the diameter of the pot. But Dave's idea is much better.

I love shopping for stuff that has applications that simply never occur to the vendor. Like buying springs at Home Depot to make a reverb unit, or drawer-pulls to use for pickup covers, or wooden deck-tiles to use for pedalboards.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I finally had the opportunity to try this silicone tube concept. 

GC forum member markxander rewired his Epi Sheraton at my place this evening and I pestered him relentlessly while watching him do all the work.
All aspects of the guitar's new electronics worked perfectly on the first try with an amp after we finished putting the new harness into it.

Using the tubing was by far the best approach I have ever tried and I highly recommend it for this task. 

@markxander ...Beautiful guitar!! I hope you enjoy the new pickups once you have had the chance to try them for awhile.

Again, thanks for everything.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Since I got rid of the fish I've had quite a few feet of that tubing in different diameters just sitting around. Now I have a use for some other than running wiring and crossover gas lines. Now to just figure out what to do with the damned aquariums.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Why is your guitar hollow, and what's with those strange f shaped holes in the top?

It's electric right?

Shouldn't it be solid?

Kidding. That's a smart approach.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Greco already mentioned it, but we re-wired my Sheraton last night with this method. Once he showed me which end of the soldering iron was the hot one, it went like a breeze.

I insisted on very pretty and very useless braided cables. Once you have three of those soldered to the back of a volume pot, it's very very very hard to fit it through the f hole. Once we got the pots back into the body the aquarium tubing worked perfectly.

The pickups are a set of Sanford Magnetics 1812s (with custom gold covers, of course!) -- I may post a review after I've had some time to adjust and live with them. Already a huge improvement on the stock Epiphone pickups though.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Very entertaining!
Just for the record, what diameter tube did you end up with?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

JHarasym said:


> Very entertaining!
> Just for the record, what diameter tube did you end up with?


The package looks like this and it is from Petsmart.

The online description states:
* Inside diameter of tubing is 1/8" *...I don't agree 

My measurements with a machinist's rule are:
O.D. 1/4 "
I.D. 3/16"
Wall thickness 1/32"

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

greco said:


> The package looks like this and it is from Petsmart.
> 
> The online description states:
> * Inside diameter of tubing is 1/8" *...I don't agree
> ...


Does it say anything on the package? Other than 8 ft.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well done Dave and Mark !!

I'd also recommend testing the harness before putting it into the guitar, just in case


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> I'd also recommend testing the harness before putting it into the guitar, just in case


Excellent suggestion! 

We neglected to do this and, thankfully, we were very fortunate.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Does it say anything on the package? Other than 8 ft.


There is some descriptive information on the back...but the only specific identifier is a numerical code under the bar code. It is: 37257 02177


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great thread Greco. Fantastic idea Dave. Good thinking.


----------



## mr trick (Sep 21, 2013)

all these years I have been using heat shrink, watching it get shorter and shorter, great tip!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just to clarify this is the stuff I used.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Something smells "fishy" here. I think Davetcan is working for Topfin to be honest.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> Something smells "fishy" here. I think Davetcan is working for Topfin to be honest.


Well the cats love fish


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> Something smells "fishy" here. I think Davetcan is working for Topfin to be honest.


He is an excellent sales rep. 
He convinced me to consider buying 5000 units (minimum) as a future investment in order to compete directly with Stew Mac, etc. Once the word gets out there to all the semi and hollow body players globally, this could really take off!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Dammit, I knew I should've taken out a patent. Buy it in bulk, a little repackaging and relabeling and away we go.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Wondering if this could replace the rubber on my guitar stands???


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

What is the OUTSIDE DIAMETER (OD) that you need to put the tubing over?
This tubing is "snug" on the shaft of a potentiometer. I'm not sure if it is available in various sizes.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

The metal frame is 6mm (.23in) so it should fit. I was wondering if the silicone would react with the guitar finish the way surgical rubber tubing does.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Tarbender said:


> I was wondering if the silicone would react with the guitar finish the way surgical rubber tubing does.


Sorry, can't help you with that question.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Bumping because Dave has been kind enough to let me try a few of his pickup collection to help me determine if my Custom 22 has "it". I decided to stick with what I have in there now, but for someone to voluntarily wire pickups not once but three times is unheard of. Thanks again @davetcan !!!


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

greco said:


> Thanks for all the fun posts.
> 
> The young fellow at Petsmart who assisted me was very nice and enthusiastic. He told me that he is into audio stuff as a hobby.


Just noticed your signature. My beer came straight out of my nose!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Rudder Bug said:


> Just noticed your signature. My beer came straight out of my nose!!


I found it another forum. Couldn't resist using it.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Rudder Bug said:


> Just noticed your signature. My beer came straight out of my nose!!


I can't see the signatures on my phone! Can someone please...


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

amagras said:


> I can't see the signatures on my phone! Can someone please...


_All of you who believe in telekinesis, raise my hand._


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

Like those physic ads you see/read .. shouldn't they know when to contact me?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

laristotle said:


> _All of you who believe in telekinesis, raise my hand._


Thanks laristotle!










laristotle said:


> Like those physic ads you see/read .. shouldn't they know when to contact me?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Budda said:


> Bumping because Dave has been kind enough to let me try a few of his pickup collection to help me determine if my Custom 22 has "it". I decided to stick with what I have in there now, but for someone to voluntarily wire pickups not once but three times is unheard of. Thanks again @davetcan !!!


It was no problem and you're quite welcome.


----------

